# Aires around Dijon?



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

We are off skiing to Le Grand Bornand a week on Thursday. The route we are taking is A26/A5/A39/A40 then to Annecy.

We have a lunchtime tunnel crossing, so have estimated we would only get to Dijon for overnight stop. I have the Aires book and cannot see any Aires around Dijon or around the A39. There are a few around Bourg-en-Bresse and Annecy, but I don't think we'll make it that far. Any ideas?

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We couldn't find any either so stayed at Poligny about 50kms south of Dijon.

Takes 2 motorhomes outside municipal camping site. Water etc was on and FOC.

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1577-Poligny


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kirsty,

the aire in the western outskirts of Dijon, at Lac Chanoine Kir, is unfortunately only an "aire de service", and does not allow parking. Would not be recommended anyway as it is close to the busy N5.

An alternative would be the aire at Sombernon, about 30 km west of Dijon. But this would be a bit off your route.

Otherwise, if you are ready for a little tour off the motorway, then I would recommend to leave the A5 at Poligny, and head south via Bar-le-Seine and Les Riceys towards the aire in Laignes. (And don't leave without getting some "Baguette a l'Ancienne" from the local boulangerie! :wink: )

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Have a look at "camping car liberte"

Putties


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> Hi
> 
> Although not an aire, but a small and very cheap campsite about 8Km off the motorway, about 12 miles north of Dijon. Take the exit signed 'Ise sur Tille' and follow the signs for this pretty village with a liitle river running beside the houses. We have often used it as an overnight stop on the way to Provence.
> 
> ...


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi 

Although not an aire, but a small and very cheap campsite about 8Km off the motorway, about 12 miles north of Dijon. Take the exit signed 'Ise sur Tille' and follow the signs for this pretty village with a liitle river running beside the houses. We have often used it as an overnight stop on the way to Provence.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Will the campsite be open this time of year? When I couldn't find any aires I started looking at campsites, but not many open this time of year.

Kirsty


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

we were thinking of this one
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1173

I looked at the one near Dijon that was recommendedbut the info says it can be a bit boggy !


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

strathspey said:


> Hi
> 
> Although not an aire, but a small and very cheap campsite about 8Km off the motorway, about 12 miles north of Dijon. Take the exit signed 'Ise sur Tille' and follow the signs for this pretty village with a liitle river running beside the houses. We have often used it as an overnight stop on the way to Provence.


Probably not open 
camping municipal
Mairie 
PLace du Général Leclerc 
21120 Is-sur-Tille (Côte-d'Or)
Tél 03 80 95 02 08

camping municipal de
39 emplacements - ouvert du 1er juin
au 30 septembre


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> Will the campsite be open this time of year? When I couldn't find any aires I started looking at campsites, but not many open this time of year.


Hi Kirsty,

most camp sites in France are indeed closed at this time of the year. So better check in advance.

I have meanwhile taken a closer look at your route, and found one more possible option: About 15 km east of Dijon is the little town of Pontailler-sur-Saône. Haven't been there yet, but this town has an aire on the banks of the River Saône.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
I have just had a look at what I have got plotted in Autoroute and there appears to be 3 in the general area.
1 on outskirts of Dijon coordinates 47.32159 , 4.9926

2 A but further south at Marsannay coordinates 47.27089, 4.9926

3 to the east at Pontailler coordinates 47.30397, 5.41897

These are downloaded from a website that was recommended to me in response to a question I posted recently.
Hope this helps
Chris


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
Sorry I forgot to give the website details on my posting above.

I used 3 websites that were recommended to me
campingcar-infos.com
i-campingcar.fr
and Google maps to check locations

I have noticed while checking the location of Aires that the coordinates don't always match when comparing different sources of information so I found it best to check a few.

I downloaded the locations from i-campingcar.fr

Good luck Chris


----------

